# Rear tailight aftermarket innerds



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a couple Murray Astro Flites that is equipped with the rear round cup type tailight assembly.
The search has been exhausting trying to locate a replacement,
So the other option is to install an aftermarket light fixture and battery pack.
I'v heard of battery packs can be had at radioshack. But usually these are modifications used for the headlight battery tray replacement.

Has anyone modified the rear round top mount lens, under rack inserted assembly cup innerds?

here is the rear light assembly. This example just needs a spring loaded ground strap. But, the other (not shown) is missing the top bulb plate with switch. This is what I'm trying to replace with an aftermarket option.


----------

